# good hotel in Antalya



## mtojiev (Feb 28, 2012)

Dear all,

I need a good hotel in Antalya, Turkey, which is not far from the airport and at the same time convenient for tours around Antalya. I would appreciate it if you could recommend some good hotels (4 and 5 star)

Thanks


----------

